# Sun Streaks



## leighthal (Nov 22, 2009)

I just love when the sun streaks through clouds. It looks so magical. I'd love to see your best sun streak photos.
Here is my sun streak from today.





ISO100* l* f22* l* 1/125


----------



## Txjosh87 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats a beautiful shot. I know you wanted the best but I couldn't decide so heres 2 of my best sun streak photos.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2009)

If you're hoping for a collection of many members' sun streak photos, you should put this up into the Photo Themes. There are a good many of them there already under the Theme "Sky", but we could make "Sun Streaks" a theme of its own! Shall I? I can move this for you and put the link to this new theme into the Index.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohhhh absolutely LaFoto! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 23, 2009)

Txjosh87 said:


> Thats a beautiful shot. I know you wanted the best but I couldn't decide so heres 2 of my best sun streak photos.


 
Those blow mine out of the water! Beautiful Josh!


----------



## CWN (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2009)

New Theme (several of the "Sky"-photos sport this phenomenon already, but I thought we might specify some more).


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a newer one from last month:


----------



## Txjosh87 (Nov 24, 2009)

leighthal said:


> Txjosh87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a beautiful shot. I know you wanted the best but I couldn't decide so heres 2 of my best sun streak photos.
> ...


 
Well thank you very much.. Now I think we got more entries that blow mine out of the water haha.


----------



## y0aimee (Dec 2, 2009)

amazing pics everyone


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2009)

I got some additions to the theme, all taken on the same day and towards the same view:


----------



## emiirei (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Dec 21, 2009)

I went back through all the photos I've uploaded to flickr, and there isn't a single one of sun streaks!

They can't be THAT rare here in NM?


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 14, 2013)

trekking in Nepal




sunrays by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo (Feb 12, 2015)

Miami Sunrise by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Feb 12, 2015)




----------

